# THE AURORA SHOOTING AND THE INTERNET



## kwflatbed

Law Enforcement Today

*THE AURORA SHOOTING AND THE INTERNET*
*It is with great sadness and outrage that I watch the wall-to-wall coverage of the Active Shooter incident in Aurora, Colorado. Even with that, I am thinking and reflecting on what can be learned from what happened, from a street cop's perspective. Terror tactics are here for the foreseeable future and we simply cannot afford to think otherwise. Law enforcement and citizens both must understand and adapt to this new reality we face*

*See More: http://lawenforcementtoday.com/2012/07/22/the-aurora-shooting-and-the-internet/*


----------

